# Sticky  Article on the health risks and benefits of spaying/neutering



## Wicked Pixie

http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf


----------



## Zorana1125

Stella this is such an a,amazing article. Thank you for shedding more light on this ever changing topic! When we brought Meemers home, I contacted Kristi from Knockout Chihuahuas who provided a very similar article at the time which is what lead me to wait to spay her. Science is always changing and evolving, it's wonderful to have concrete data to help us make the best decisions for our babies. Thanks again!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly

Very good article! Thanks


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs

Thank you so much for this!

It's only been in the recent years that science deemed domesticated dogs compelling enough to study on these levels. This was a very enlightening article! 

(on a side note, we have intact dogs that come in for grooming on a regular basis. They are a little annoying personality-wise, as they lift their legs in the shop or hump other dogs sometimes, but you _should see_ their coats. We have a Golden Retriever named "Friday" who comes in and his coat is liquid gold; balanced undercoat to topcoat ratio, growing out in fringing barely sweeping the ground... he's gorgeous. The parents chose not to spay Friday for a lot of the reasons in the article, and also because they heard it would keep his coat balanced and beautiful. I don't know if keeping him intact helped his coat or not, but he is literally the most beautiful Golden I've ever seen. Just a thought!)


----------

